# Looking forold new or used mens RearEntry boots size 28.5 or 29 mens 101/2 or 11



## Warp Daddy (Feb 9, 2018)

After two hip surgeries my stiff , narrow racing boots  are simply too hard to get into. I  need old rear entry boots . 
PM me  or skier923@gmail.com


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 9, 2018)

Look into Dodge ski boots. They are easy to get into, even when cold. Made in Vermont! Not cheap, but you get what you pay for!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 10, 2018)

Also looking at FULL TILT , frankly while your point is well taken i have a hard time justifying a grand to try a boot that MAY or may not do it for me . I was more intersted in just trying these out as used boots in case the whole thing doesnt work out for me .  Just keepin it real i will be 75 this may so it is a concern


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 10, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Salomon-SX...m=323015123593&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Bingo ...They match your storm trooper outfit too. :razz:


----------



## trouts2 (Feb 11, 2018)

My foot is 29.5 and a problem finding bigger boots to try in a 101-102 last.

Depending on your last size, for used you could try:

Nordica Firearrow or Nordica Transfire.  Both are three buckle and easy to get into.  The tongue can be pushed way forward.  They come in an R1 to R3 or R4 rating for stiffness. R1 is most stiff.  I'm an advanced, ski Volkl Racetiger 165 FIS SL and Volkl Code UVO 176 R17 and no problem with heal lift or getting shin transfer to the skis.  When fully flexed they'll match other boots flex rating of 110-120 depending on the maker.

For new:
Dalbello Panterra, Head Vector Evo, Tecnica Mach1 120 MV


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks guys all good thoughts , Yo bob im more like Chewbacca than a storm trooper. :beer:


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 12, 2018)

Warp Daddy said:


> Also looking at FULL TILT , frankly while your point is well taken i have a hard time justifying a grand to try a boot that MAY or may not do it for me . I was more intersted in just trying these out as used boots in case the whole thing doesnt work out for me .  Just keepin it real i will be 75 this may so it is a concern



They have a 30 day money back Guarantee....


----------



## Rushski (Feb 19, 2018)

trouts2 said:


> My foot is 29.5 and a problem finding bigger boots to try in a 101-102 last.
> 
> Depending on your last size, for used you could try:
> 
> ...



I also have trouble feet and love my Nordica Transfire R1.  I have a high arch/instep and most narrower boots just crush my feet.  The Transfire R1 has been great.  Maybe a touch soft, but I'll take all-day comnfort over a little extra flex.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 19, 2018)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks guys all good thoughts , Yo bob im more like Chewbacca than a storm trooper. :beer:








Haha ....You have my deepest respect and admiration for perseverance 8)


----------

